# Camp Site La Linea



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Has anyone stopped at camping sur Europa at La Linea de la Concepcion on the border with Gibraltar? Would be grateful for any info


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry to be uncertain, but if that's the one that acts as a unit for special needs people, then yes, I stayed there about a year ago. It was fine, if basic. Small pitches and manouevering a bit tricky. A long walk to Gib from there, though. La Linea is a tip and I think one of our fellow members recently suffered a break-in whilst parked in the town, so watch out!.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi BBJ, we also stayed there last year, and agree with DocHoliday,site tidy and clean but pitches not very big,we cycled into Gibraltar from there, awful area but just right distance for cycling. Wasn't easy to find either as sign was hidden behind large bushes. Happy travels..Vinny and Sue


----------

